# Brian Blessed's Foot



## harpo (Jul 25, 2007)

Whilst glued to the sofa rather stoned the other night, I was watching some awful crap called Telly heaven, TV Hell.  On it was an image of Brian Blessed's deformed foot, which I can't quite get out of my mind for sheer grotesque hideousness.  I have tried to look on the internet for a  picture of it (very very weird I know but I feel a compelling need to show my work colleagues) and can't find one anywhere.

Anyone help?


----------



## Wookey (Jul 25, 2007)

oOH, YOU GRIM PERSON.


----------



## harpo (Jul 25, 2007)

Yeah, I know, but you should have seen it!


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

I did see it


----------



## ATOMIC SUPLEX (Jul 25, 2007)

Gordons alive?


----------



## harpo (Jul 25, 2007)

Maybe it was the weed, but my GOD...that foot..!


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2007)

Hang on...I'll try and get a screen shot


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2007)

Was it the Jack Dee TV Heaven TV Hell?


----------



## harpo (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah


----------



## strung out (Jul 25, 2007)

i saw it... twas disgusting


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2007)




----------



## strung out (Jul 25, 2007)

*pukes*


----------



## LDR (Jul 25, 2007)

I've seen worse but I won't tell you on who as she'd kill me.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2007)

I saw that too.

His antics in the hospital were more shocking.

I would have fucking killed him.  I really would.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

that poor woman, that was very elderly, and him telling her that he fancied her


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2007)

and acting like an oversexed chimp from a stage show.  

I would have gone for him.  I really would.


----------



## harpo (Jul 25, 2007)

whoah!  That's the one.  Ta.  Urgh...

Yep his behaviour was also shite.  Maybe that's how he ended up with that foot?  Someone beat him severely about it.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd have beat him with it.

I really would.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2007)

I've just googled it and found another message board with exactly the same thread


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

I did that too!

have we won, cos we've got a pic and they don't?


----------



## tendril (Jul 25, 2007)

yeah, but he did dress like this once:


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2007)

I'd of beaten him with that cudgel 

And that berk on the skateboard????  Actually rolling into vision on her stomach and then LAUGHING at the kid's broken arm.


----------



## Tank Girl (Jul 25, 2007)

me and the girl have been on city hospital 

but in it's glory days, when gaby roslin and nick knowles presented it.

they took it seriously.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2007)

So wtf happened to his foot then?  Born like that?  Jesus fuck


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2007)

something to do with climbing Everest.

Or so he SANG while lying on a stretcher getting it ultrasounded like some monstrous granny raping santa claus.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> something to do with climbing Everest.
> 
> Or so he SANG while lying on a stretcher getting it ultrasounded like some monstrous granny raping santa claus.


Don't you like him much Pieface?

So what, he skidded down Everest then?  ewww


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2007)

I was totally ambivalent until I saw last night's behaviour.

Truth be told I was pissing myself laughing but in that "how did TV get this bad?" kind of way.....


----------



## harpo (Jul 25, 2007)

But he's always like that.  It's his U'S'P.  I'm amazed he's never capitalised on that foot before tho.


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> I was totally ambivalent until I saw last night's behaviour.
> 
> Truth be told I was pissing myself laughing but in that "how did TV get this bad?" kind of way.....


He's always been like that afair 

Serves you right for not switching the telly off and doing something more useful!


----------



## sojourner (Jul 25, 2007)

harpo said:
			
		

> I'm amazed he's never capitalised on that foot before tho.


So am I!!


----------



## harpo (Jul 25, 2007)

Well thanks Orang.  I have sent that image off on its merry way.  Wonder how long it'll take to come back via other sources....


----------



## Orang Utan (Jul 25, 2007)

harpo said:
			
		

> Well thanks Orang.  I have sent that image off on its merry way.  Wonder how long it'll take to come back via other sources....


oops. I shouldn't really have put it up. Oh well. Too late now.


----------



## harpo (Jul 25, 2007)

I'm trying to start a cult.


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2007)

Do we get to kill him?


----------



## harpo (Jul 25, 2007)

Er, that wasn't the plan but it might spiral out of control in a baying mob sort of a way.  It was his fault anyway for showing it on telly.


----------



## Rollem (Jul 25, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> Do we get to kill him?


or at least give him a matching pair?


----------



## Groucho (Jul 25, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> .... like some monstrous granny raping santa claus.



((((santa clause))))

monstrous granny


----------



## Pieface (Jul 25, 2007)

you got that ALL wrong Groucho


----------



## Groucho (Jul 25, 2007)

PieEye said:
			
		

> you got that ALL wrong Groucho



I was upset by the thought of poor santa being raped by a monstrous granny. 

In fact I still am  

Meanwhile I see nothing especially remarkable about Brian Blessed's foot  Am I missing something?


----------



## DJ Squelch (Jul 25, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> Am I missing something?



If your foot looks like that then you should go see a doctor as soon as possible.  

I read on the disscussion page of his wiki entry that Blessed knackered it in a bad landing while parachuting in the army.


----------



## Groucho (Jul 25, 2007)

DJ Squelch said:
			
		

> If your foot looks like that then you should go see a doctor as soon as possible.
> 
> I read on the disscussion page of his wiki entry that Blessed knackered it in a bad landing while parachuting in the army.



No, mine doesn't look like that. Mine are sweet little feet. 

But I have seen some oddities in my time. The worst was a homeless chap with gangrene that had eaten right through it.


----------



## Gingerman (Jul 25, 2007)

Strange these hospital progs never feature people with say, anal fissures or piles or genital warts or viginal discharges etc.


----------



## i_hate_beckham (Jul 25, 2007)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Strange these hospital progs never feature people with say, anal fissures or piles or genital warts or viginal discharges etc.


I can post some pics if you like...


----------



## Pieface (Jul 26, 2007)

Groucho said:
			
		

> I was upset by the thought of poor santa being raped by a monstrous granny.
> 
> In fact I still am
> 
> Meanwhile I see nothing especially remarkable about Brian Blessed's foot  Am I missing something?



no no!!
HE was a "granny-raping Santa Claus figure" not a _being _raped by a granny.

Although I'd of allowed that nan he attacked to do what she wanted with the cunt after his idiocy.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 26, 2007)

so is blessed a cunt then?


----------



## harpo (Jul 26, 2007)

No, no, let's not see him as a cunt.  After all these years of being the same as he's ever been, it's a bit unfair to call him a cunt at this late stage.  But he has got a hideous foot.


----------



## Rosco (Jul 26, 2007)

He doesn't have a limp or a dodgy walk though, or does he? Good for him living so contently with his fukkin twatted foot.


----------



## bluestreak (Jul 26, 2007)

so it's a bit of a non-issue then?  decent loud fella has a funny foot.

or are we mocking the afflicted now?


----------



## Callie (Jul 26, 2007)

Gingerman said:
			
		

> Strange these hospital progs never feature people with say, anal fissures or piles or genital warts or *viginal discharges* etc.




do you mean virginal discharges? or vaginal discharges?


----------



## Rosco (Jul 26, 2007)

bluestreak said:
			
		

> so it's a bit of a non-issue then?  decent loud fella has a funny foot.
> 
> or are we mocking the afflicted now?





Yep looks that way you Deacon!


----------



## Pieface (Jul 26, 2007)

he is NOT decent


----------



## Wookey (Nov 8, 2010)

If you Google Brian Blessed's foot, this thread comes up second.


----------

